

Functional Geometry - g0wda
http://shashi.github.io/ijulia-notebooks/funcgeo/

======
rayalez
I am watching SICP lectures, and one of them describes implementing something
very similar in lisp.

[http://youtu.be/2QgZVYI3tDs](http://youtu.be/2QgZVYI3tDs)

~~~
marai2
The SICP picture language is based on the same paper by Peter Henderson.
[http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-15.html...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-15.html#footnote_Temp_202)

------
g0wda
nbviewer seems to be down.

you can access it here: [http://shashi.github.io/ijulia-
notebooks/funcgeo/](http://shashi.github.io/ijulia-notebooks/funcgeo/)

If anyone is trying to run the code, you are gonna need my fixes to compose
[https://github.com/shashi/Compose.jl/tree/rotation_fix](https://github.com/shashi/Compose.jl/tree/rotation_fix)
Will get it merged upstream and tag a new version soon.

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the URL to that from
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/shashi/ijulia-
notebooks/b...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/shashi/ijulia-
notebooks/blob/master/funcgeo/Functional%20Geometry.ipynb).

------
compyman
In a similar vein, on of my professors is describing stringed instruments in
scheme (based on the picture language)
[http://www.cs.brandeis.edu/~mairson/Papers/ICFP062-mairson.p...](http://www.cs.brandeis.edu/~mairson/Papers/ICFP062-mairson.pdf)

~~~
g0wda
Very cool!

------
julius
Service unavailable. Cache works fine:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Anbvie...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Anbviewer.ipython.org%2Fgithub%2Fshashi%2Fijulia-
notebooks%2Fblob%2Fmaster%2Ffuncgeo%2FFunctional%2520Geometry.ipynb&rlz=1C1GIWA_enDE600DE600&oq=cache%3Anbviewer.ipython.org%2Fgithub%2Fshashi%2Fijulia-
notebooks%2Fblob%2Fmaster%2Ffuncgeo%2FFunctional%2520Geometry.ipynb&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.2431j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
e12e
Also, the ipynb-file is available from github:

[https://github.com/shashi/ijulia-
notebooks/blob/master/funcg...](https://github.com/shashi/ijulia-
notebooks/blob/master/funcgeo/Functional%20Geometry.ipynb)

[https://github.com/shashi/ijulia-
notebooks/blob/master/funcg...](https://github.com/shashi/ijulia-
notebooks/blob/master/funcgeo/Functional%20Geometry.ipynb)

